# How did you celebrate Valentine's Day yesterday?



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

My wife and I went to lunch together and it was during the most beautiful snowstorm we've had in decades.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

We celebrated a bit early due to schedule. 

We made a nice dinner. He bought me flowers and (good) candy. I got him his favorite bottle from the bottle shop. We spent the evening dancing around the house to our old favorite songs.

It was lovely.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

We did nothing.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Took advantage of my wife feeling responsive in the morning. Took her on a walk around the neighborhood after then made breakfast.

Gave her the comfy PJs I got her as a gift which she seemed to like then surprised her with lingerie I picked out. She said she would try it on sometime but I’m not holding my breath. Went expensive and tried to pick something I thought she would try but it’s an uphill battle with her. Went better than I expected though. She got me some Squatch soap bars she picked out. I hinted the brand to her after reading a Reddit thread last week where a guy claimed his wife was extra frisky due to the smell.

She wanted to make cookie dough and freeze it so I measured out the dry ingredients for her.

Then we watched some shows.

I made dinner from a kit we picked up earlier in the day. Had steak and lobster and a bunch of sides.

Maybe one of the best V-days ever for me.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

We slept in then went out for breakfast. Then after he cleared the mountain of snow from his driveway we spent the rest of the day in our PJ’s cuddled up on the couch watching movies and eating leftovers for dinner. Our gifts to each other were flowers.


----------



## staceymj86 (Apr 14, 2020)

Nothing. My SO don’t celebrate Valentine’s Day.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Well gifts and cards arent either of our love languages but we did get each other a card anyway and both wrote some nice words in them. Nothing is open here as we are in lockdown, so no meal or lunch out, but a nice cold walk on some hills near here with the dog and a nice chinese ready meal for supper.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I got my wife some fancy brownies, but they delivered Friday, so we have been enjoying them for a few days.

Saturday we had the anniversary dinner with my parents for their 50th.

Sunday, was pretty low key, we had other things to do with Church and then she was meeting with a girlfriend going through some stuff. So not much on the actual day.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

We evacuated our hotel room for another and hit the gym, got some great Italian take out and watched a cheesy disaster movie that actually had some good emotional performances.

Greenland.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Had sex. 
Twice. 😁


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Not much. I'm pretty sure we didn't even make eye contact because my wife was on edge, was trying to avoid me, and was waiting for me to snap. Valentine's Day has previously been a very triggering day for me because of affair crap, and I think the day is stupid anyway. I was totally fine this year though and wanted to do something. So I gave my wife flowers and a card, then we had a bunch of running around to do and four kids to keep us busy. I ordered dessert at the last minute and cooked dinner because she didn't want to do it. That's about it.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

We don't typically do much to celebrate Valentine's Day. We had dinner reservations, but my husband wasn't feel all that well, so we cancelled them. We spent the day on the sofa in front of the fire in our pj's, watching movies and nibbling on a charcuterie board. We eventually made a breakfast-supper of scrambled eggs, fried ham and croissants, then went to bed early.

But, we both got to spend the day having a nice quiet time with our favorite person, so it was really lovely overall.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

My wife and I took our 5 month old granddaughter to dinner with us so my son and his wife could have some “alone time”. She makes us smile and feel young again. Best of all, we take her home when we are done LOL.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

bobert said:


> Not much. I'm pretty sure we didn't even make eye contact because my wife was on edge, was trying to avoid me, and was waiting for me to snap. Valentine's Day has previously been a very triggering day for me because of affair crap, and I think the day is stupid anyway. I was totally fine this year though and wanted to do _something_. So I gave my wife flowers and a card, then we had a bunch of running around to do and four kids to keep us busy. I ordered dessert at the last minute and cooked dinner because she didn't want to do it. That's about it.


it gets better sir. Trust me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Rowan said:


> We don't typically do much to celebrate Valentine's Day. We had dinner reservations, but my husband wasn't feel all that well, so we cancelled them. We spent the day on the sofa in front of the fire in our pj's, watching movies and nibbling on a charcuterie board. We eventually made a breakfast-supper of scrambled eggs, fried ham and croissants, then went to bed early.
> 
> But, we both got to spend the day having a nice quiet time with our favorite person, so it was really lovely overall.


We don't typically really celebrate either.

I did get a gesture gift this year. I'd gotten him two magazines and two chocolate bars. However, just before Valentine's Day, Batman was a bit under the weather. At that time, I'd returned home with coffee and he was still in bed, which is rare, needing to rest. I took him the coffee in bed, along with one of the magazines and one of the chocolate bars. I did admit it was meant as a little Valentine's gesture but given he wasn't feeling good, thought he might like it then instead. He loved it. But knowing I still had another magazine and chocolate bar tucked away, I felt like a smooth operator haha.

There's always an exchange of cards upon waking. And I gave him the other magazine and chocolate bar which he also loved. Other than the little gesture, a standard day for us.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Rowan said:


> ...time with our favorite person


I love that you shared this sentiment. 

Figured I'd share that if I phone Batman (which isn't often lately, given we're both consistently home together), he typically answers with 'Hello my favorite person!' ...and on card envelopes (like with Valentine's), it's usually addressed 'to my favorite person'.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

So Married said:


> We spent the evening dancing around the house to our old favorite songs.


🥰


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I worked the night shift all weekend. BF cooked me a great dinner, gave me a nice card, and sent me off to work feeling loved...he told me when we first met he doesn’t celebrate Valentine’s Day so I thought it would be just another day. Although, except for the card, it was a usual day...he cooks for me a lot before I go to work. But I felt bad...I had nothing for him!!! We did nothing last year so I thought it would be more of the same.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Went out to dinner on Saturday, then we went and bought some candy for the kids. We get the kids some candy every year for valentines. 
I got her a T-shirt (gave it to her 2 weeks ago) and some bearings for her roller blades. She was supposed to get me some new slippers since the dog destroyed mine. I think they were ordered on valentines day.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

notmyjamie said:


> I worked the night shift all weekend. BF cooked me a great dinner, gave me a nice card, and sent me off to work feeling loved...he told me when we first met he doesn’t celebrate Valentine’s Day so I thought it would be just another day. Although, except for the card, it was a usual day...he cooks for me a lot before I go to work. *But I felt bad...I had nothing for him!!! *We did nothing last year so I thought it would be more of the same.


March 14th is his day. Mark it on your calendar - steak and blowjob day.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

We get each other goofy gifts; her's arrived broken. Spent day apart as her mother is hospital.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Tasorundo said:


> I got my wife some fancy brownies, but they delivered Friday, so we have been enjoying them for a few days.
> 
> Saturday we had the anniversary dinner with my parents for their 50th.
> 
> Sunday, was pretty low key, we had other things to do with Church and then she was meeting with a girlfriend going through some stuff. So not much on the actual day.





Blondilocks said:


> March 14th is his day. Mark it on your calendar - steak and blowjob day.


Really????!!! I think this is a wonderful holiday Idea.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Really????!!! I think this is a wonderful holiday Idea.


It's real. Google it. We had a male poster who was rather enamored with that holiday.


----------



## 10 minutes (Dec 30, 2020)

The most hugging, grabbing, squeezing, and fondling I’ve ever done in a single day. It was like the longest foreplay I’ve ever experienced. Best of all it didn’t cost a thing.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

10 minutes said:


> The most hugging, grabbing, squeezing, and fondling I’ve ever done in a single day. It was like the longest foreplay I’ve ever experienced. Best of all it didn’t cost a thing.


I should point out that Saint Valentine was a Catholic priest and bishop who was martyred for his defense of marriage (he was performing weddings against the will of the emperor). So, your ridiculous insult that Catholics think sperm are sacred is also an insult against the very man who by defending marriage provided this very feast day for you. February 14 marks the day he was put to death.

You’re welcome for the little history lesson and I hope you might be more respectful towards the church and Catholics in the future.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Last year, we agreed not to give gifts....so I wrote on the bathroom mirror w/ lipstick "You're my favorite". It's still there.  We have all the kids over on Sundays, but I made his favorite dinner (chili mac) and lots of Valentine cupcakes. We didn't exchange gifts and we're both of with that. Every day is Valentine's Day here.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Blondilocks said:


> March 14th is his day. Mark it on your calendar - steak and blowjob day.


Thanks for the advice...but...he’d be pretty confused if he had to wait a month for those...he’s used to getting those on a regular basis. 😄


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Was going to say V-Day was literally steak and BJ day for me anyway


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

On Saturday, I traveled to Ecuador to visit my parents, so I left a few little gifts and cards for my husband and kids.

On Sunday, I celebrated Valentine's day with my parents. We went out to eat and had a wonderful time.


----------



## Tata_1810 (Feb 17, 2021)

My husband made a reservation at a fancy restaurant and he was feeling proud of it, so we went there and once there he complained about the prices and didn't wanna order any drink, so I felt weird ordering one for me. He tried to be nice but he can't help the fact that he gets annoyed by me when he doesn't understand my accent (English is not my first language as you can see in this post) and later that night once in bed I was telling him a story of something I saw on internet and he couldn't stop himself and ask me nicely to repeat the parts he didn't understand he had to be mean about it so we actually ended up having a very weird VD, also he bought some stuff for me at CVS last minute before having me back at home from work and he praised himself for being a good husband getting me a bunch of things, I appreciated the things but I didn't feel it was a nice gesture I felt it was a thing he needed to do as if I am work for him. I told him several times that I am not a materialistic person and if anything I prefer quality time with him for the both of us, having us, talk, walk, even make something together or watch some shows but he is not romantic at all. I definitely can say he ruined for me all my birthday, anniversaries and special occasions


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

CatholicDad said:


> My wife and I went to lunch together and it was during the most beautiful snowstorm we've had in decades.


P refer spending my Valentines day *ALONE! Are you more special on one day than the rest of the year?*


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Tata_1810 said:


> My husband made a reservation at a fancy restaurant and he was feeling proud of it, so we went there and once there he complained about the prices and didn't wanna order any drink, so I felt weird ordering one for me. He tried to be nice but he can't help the fact that he gets annoyed by me when he doesn't understand my accent (English is not my first language as you can see in this post) and later that night once in bed I was telling him a story of something I saw on internet and he couldn't stop himself and ask me nicely to repeat the parts he didn't understand he had to be mean about it so we actually ended up having a very weird VD, also he bought some stuff for me at CVS last minute before having me back at home from work and he praised himself for being a good husband getting me a bunch of things, I appreciated the things but I didn't feel it was a nice gesture I felt it was a thing he needed to do as if I am work for him. I told him several times that I am not a materialistic person and if anything I prefer quality time with him for the both of us, having us, talk, walk, even make something together or watch some shows but he is not romantic at all. I definitely can say he ruined for me all my birthday, anniversaries and special occasions


Sorry to hear.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

aston said:


> P refer spending my Valentines day *ALONE! Are you more special on one day than the rest of the year?*


I’m always the same moron but I think it is good to celebrate what you can. St. Valentine sacrificing his life to defend marriage is worth celebrating every year on Feb. 14th.


----------

